# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Gà muối xông khói, gà ủ muối, gà muối

## hafood_01

*Thành phần:* Gà mía làm sạch, muối, đường.
*Chỉ tiêu chất lượng chính (g%):* Protein ≥ 15, canxi …
*Cách sử dụng:* Ăn ngay hoặc chế biến
*Bảo quản:* Phải giữ nguyên túi dán kín ở nhiệt độ từ 0°C đến 4°C. Nếu đã cắt, phần còn lại phải bảo quản trong ngăn đá (dưới -10°C)
*Đóng gói:* 500g/ 1 gói (nửa con)
*Vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm:* không hàn the, không chất bảo quản, được đóng túi hút chân không
*Giá bán: 90.000/ 500g (180.000/ 1kg)
*

Liên hệ đặt hàng:
*Hà Food’s*
*Điện thoại:* * 0976.210.210 * *- (042).123.8068* 
*Văn phòng:* 783 Đê La Thành – Thành Công – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
*Cửa hàng:* SN 18 Ngõ 3 Phạm Tuấn Tài – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
*Cơ sở sản xuất:* Đường Trương Định – Giáp Bát -Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
*Hotline:  0976.210.210 – 09.6996.2356
*
Website: Gà muối muối xông khói

----------

